# Golden egg?



## Zwiefel (May 1, 2014)

Anybody familiar either with this kind of device or this (food) product?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ylinedesign/a-goose-that-lays-golden-eggs


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 1, 2014)

Interesting, kick it Danny and let us know if its worth it


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2014)

Pure genius.


----------



## gunnerjohn (May 1, 2014)

Sweet concept. Can't wait to see the finished product and try one.


----------



## larrybard (May 1, 2014)

You guys are pulling my leg, right?


----------



## Zwiefel (May 1, 2014)

larrybard said:


> You guys are pulling my leg, right?



I don't think so.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 1, 2014)

I'd be interested to see how a sous vide golden egg would turn out?


----------



## Dardeau (May 1, 2014)

It's real, heard about it on Marketplace


----------



## ecchef (May 1, 2014)

Now if it could only remove the chalazae as well......

http://www.meridianhomeproducts.com/products/Tid%2dee-Egg-Chalaze-Kitchen-Gadget.html


----------



## Lexington Jim (May 1, 2014)

I am ok without it.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 1, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> I'd be interested to see how a sous vide golden egg would turn out?



Exactly where I'm headed.


----------



## jared08 (May 1, 2014)

I'm not sure I appreciate the idea of scrambling an egg inside the shell.. seems like an unnecessary concept.


----------



## lowercasebill (May 2, 2014)

begin japanology episode about chicken and egg has history of this ... Japanese developed this hundreds of years ago


----------



## hoop (May 2, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> Anybody familiar either with this kind of device or this (food) product?
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ylinedesign/a-goose-that-lays-golden-eggs



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aazP6zvJmiQ

Pretty interesting...


----------



## Geo87 (May 5, 2014)

I think a sous vide golden egg would be pretty darn impressive. Can't imagine why it wouldn't work out good. Would leave the customers guessing lol


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 5, 2014)

the idea of a sous vide egg is that the white and yolk both cook at different temperatures. So you can achieve an entirely cooked white with a raw yolk or any grade of yolk higher. A scrambled egg in a sous vide machine is boring and pointless. Cook one in a pan and tell me about the results that are amazing.


----------



## Geo87 (May 5, 2014)

Brad Gibson said:


> the idea of a sous vide egg is that the white and yolk both cook at different temperatures. So you can achieve an entirely cooked white with a raw yolk or any grade of yolk higher. A scrambled egg in a sous vide machine is boring and pointless. Cook one in a pan and tell me about the results that are amazing.



You can Achieve an entirely cooked white with a raw yolk without sous vide... The point of cooking an egg sous vide for me is that you can achieve a different texture. 
Exactly why i think it would be worth experimenting with cooking the "golden egg" sous vide. 
It's boring and pointless to make negative comments about something without experimenting with it first.


----------



## jai (May 5, 2014)

Geo87 said:


> You can Achieve an entirely cooked white with a raw yolk without sous vide... The point of cooking an egg sous vide for me is that you can achieve a different texture.
> Exactly why i think it would be worth experimenting with cooking the "golden egg" sous vide.
> It's boring and pointless to make negative comments about something without experimenting with it first.



+1


----------



## daveb (May 5, 2014)

Geo87 said:


> It's boring and pointless to make negative comments about something without experimenting with it first.



That's just Brad being Brad. We were all teenagers once...

While I have reservations about another whiz bang gizmo in the kitchen I do plan on playing with some scrambled eggs sous vide this weekend. From Serious Eats:

*Gently Cooked Scrambled Eggs.

* As Blumenthal spoke about egg proteins and how they coagulate, chef Connaughton carefully squeezed the eggswhich had been cooking in a 163.8°F water bath for 20 minutesout of their plastic pouches before drizzling them with clarified _beurre noiette_, and a generous shaving of white truffles. *Never in my life have I eaten eggs that were so perfectly cooked:* soft, rich, and custard-like with tender, barely set curds. Heston Blumenthal, perfect eggs, and a white truffle all in one room together? If only my wife had been there, I could have died right then, a happy man.


----------



## toddnmd (May 5, 2014)

I think some of the question is, "Do I need to spend that much money (and store another kitchen gadget)? Is it worth it?"

It's a bit hard to say that it IS worth it without trying. 

I'm intrigued by the idea of a golden egg. But I'm unsure whether it's something that would be interesting to try (a "gimmick" so I'd soon lose interest, or something I'd make again and again. Hard to say whether it's worth $24 before trying one . . .


----------



## Dardeau (May 5, 2014)

You can use a towel.


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 5, 2014)

That's really interesting... I'm kind of curious.


----------



## MowgFace (May 5, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> You can use a towel.



First time i saw something list this it was done with a towel.

Mowgs


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 5, 2014)

weird.

i like my scrambled eggs light and fluffy. i add salt and a tad of extra fat to make it happen.

i wonder how dense an egg scrambled in the shell would be..i'm gonna try that towel thing to experiment.


----------



## jared08 (May 5, 2014)

This entire thread reminds me if a recent one titled "the rise of egotarian cuisine"...


----------



## Geo87 (May 5, 2014)

More like eggotarian


----------

